# Body shop required North West



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, first post so play nice.

Some inconsiderate tw*t decided to reverse in to my car with a trailer earlier and as such it will need to have a new bumper, suspect slam panel as from what I can tell the crash bar is welded to it so replacement of the full part would be easier, kidney grills and a small repair to the bonnet.

To say I'm ****ed would be an understatement, how someone can reverse in to someone else that has been following them for a mile is beyond me but sh*t happens I suppose.

I've sent some pictures to Warrington BMW for a quote but wondered if anyone had any knowledge of a top drawer body shop in the greater Manchester area?

Thanks.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I can personally recommend the following places;

Grove Autos, Anfield Road, Cheadle Hulme.

Finesse Autobodies, Hope Street, Hazel Grove.


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Wayne, any preference out of the 2?

Difficult to find a good body shop these days I think, always left disappointed with the results I've had.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

After problems with an insurance company "approved" bodyshop doing an awful bumper respray, i then had superb results via Hanstons in Altrincham.

Really professional from start to finish and i really cant tell its had a new bumper and respray, even on closest inspection. It was fully baked too, so they said i could polish etc straight away. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

See the link below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=391944

I recommended in there a few weeks ago


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for your replies, I've asked for a quote from ROQ customs.

BMW want £2779.99 to repair the damage which the perpetrator of the damage doesn't seem to think is reasonable so it may end up going through the insurance.

Annoying as the car was mint before and it took me ages to find in the right colour combo and condition.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd go through insurance either way on a car like that. 
What does the perp think it's guna cost? Does he think it's guna polish out?!  and parts aren't cheap for a modern bmw

Even if his excess is £500 no sensible person can think it's guna be less than that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

kingswood said:


> I'd go through insurance either way on a car like that.
> What does the perp think it's guna cost? Does he think it's guna polish out?!  and parts aren't cheap for a modern bmw
> 
> Even if his excess is £500 no sensible person can think it's guna be less than that.
> ...


If it had happened to his 15 year old P. O. S, he would have got it done by a mate he drinks with, who's lad has just started work in a car dealers and is learning car mechanics at college, but hes always been red hot on repairs and paintwork...

So he will have a word with him and get it sorted for you and bung you £50 as a sweetner for the inconvenience......

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

I know, the blokes deluded, don't think he should be driving tbh, probably why he requested to settle it cash.

As long as it gets sorted to the same standard it was before then I'll be happy.

Added hassle of needing another car while mine is fixed as I'm a contractor doesn't help matters though.


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

Well the plot thickens!

The c*nt (no other word for it) has gone to his insurance and said I was too close to him for him to see me in his mirrors, I was literally shaking with rage earlier I was that angry that someone could be so dishonest.

Spoken to my insurer and they recon he's banged to rights so finger crossed it will go in my favour, could do without this crap but that's life I suppose.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If he's admitted reversing into you, then don't worry about it. Get your car fixed at BMW and get them to supply a rental while it's being fixed. Don't go out of your way to help the other party and make it cheaper for them. 

As always you don't have to use their repairer. Just stick to your guns; they'll try and sell you on having the same quality and hire car, but it's always more hassle than a dealer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Would this excuse be accepted if he had backed over a small child on a bike? 

Trailer = extra responsibility = own fault. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshr1989 (May 16, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> Would this excuse be accepted if he had backed over a small child on a bike?
> 
> Trailer = extra responsibility = own fault.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Should he be allowed to continue driving I would say unfortunately that this would be a realistic proposition. I don't think he deserves a license in all honesty.

To then not have the balls to own up to your own mistake is just pure cowardice.


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread but was the out come of this??


----------

